# My tortoise keeps hiding



## A.Yaj (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got my Russian Tortoise two days ago and all he does is hide in his half log. He can stay in there forever and never comes out for food or water. I know they need to get used to their new environment, but is it normal for them not to move from one spot/corner for a very long time?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it is quite normal, they tend to warm up quickly, and once they do russians are very personable.


----------



## A.Yaj (Apr 10, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Yes it is quite normal, they tend to warm up quickly, and once they do russians are very personable.



Ok thank you very much


----------



## Talka (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh yeah, super normal. It can take anywhere from a week to 6 months, from what I've seen on this forum, for a Russian tort to get used to you. Of course, they won't willingly go without food for more than 2 or 3 weeks. I'd only worry about not eating if he actually starts to lose weight or look sick. 
Once they get used to you, they won't be afraid to look you in the eye and ask for food. 

My tortoise stayed in his hide for about a week before eating. I eventually lured him out with a cherry tomato.


----------

